# Denuncian '1984' de George Orwell como un libro ofensivo y perturbador para la corrección política



## jalp9000 (25 Ene 2022)

1984 predijo el 2022

*1984' puede ser ofensiva y perturbadora para los estudiantes*
A los anuncios de sospecha de la Universidad de Salford sobre *Jane Eyre de Charlotte Bronte y Grandes esperanzas de Charles Dickens*, hay que sumar la advertencia que la Universidad de Northampton ha hecho del contenido de otra novela que puede ser dañina y perturbadora para las mentalidades más ofendidas. Lo paradójico y, hasta cierto punto, irónico de la cuestión, es que la novela no es otra que la distópica y milenarista _1984_ de *George Orwell*, que parece haberse encontrado con la horma de su zapato.
A esta advertencia de la universidad de Northampton sobre el contenido ofensivo de la novela, ya han replicado, justamente, algunas voces como la *del parlamentario tory Andrew Bridgen*, señalando la ironía de que «a los estudiantes ahora se les emitan advertencias antes de leer _1984_», y ha declarado la realidad de que «los campus universitarios se están convirtiendo rápidamente en *zonas distópicas de Gran Hermano*, donde se practica la neolengua para disminuir el rango de pensamiento intelectual y cancelar a los hablantes que no se ajustan a él».









Denuncian '1984' de George Orwell como un libro ofensivo y perturbador para la corrección política


La universidad de Northampton quiere censurar una de las novelas más esclarecedoras sobre la cultura de la cancelación y la felicidad del olvido




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Casino (25 Ene 2022)

A los del free speech empieza a joderles la obra de un intelectual socialista. Cosas veredes....


----------



## CBDC (25 Ene 2022)

Joder es que es todo tan evidente.
No leas 1984, no sea que veas parecidos con el mundo actual, así que lo prohibimos, haciendo el mundo actual aún más parecido a 1984


----------



## vinavil (25 Ene 2022)

Pues nada, que quemen todos los ejemplares.


----------



## Ultramontano (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Ene 2022)

Quieren eliminar la hoja de ruta

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Ene 2022)

vaya, a ver si va a ser que lo que les jode es que no son originales en nada


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (25 Ene 2022)

Normal que lo critiquen , porque su Libro entre otras cosas crítica la dictadura del discurso y la "corrección" políticos


----------



## Teniente_Dan (25 Ene 2022)

Joder, un libro que debería ser lectura obligatoria para los chavales...


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (25 Ene 2022)

Orwell escapó del Frente de Teruel, cuando en una trinchera recibió un tiro de francotirador en el cuello, simplemente porque se levantó hablando con uno.

Le habían avisado de lo del POUM y que le andaban buscando

Ya sabía todo lo que estaba haciendo sobre todo el PSUC que era el PCE en Cataluña

Se escapó por tren por Francia con un pasaporte falso con datos de la única división anarquista o del POUM, creo que la 5, si no me acuerdo mal, que el que revisó el pasaporte era un auténtico retrasado y ni se dio cuenta.


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Orwell escapó del Frente de Teruel, cuando en una trinchera recibió un tiro de francotirador en el cuello, simplemente porque se levantó hablando con uno.
> 
> Le habían avisado de lo del POUM y que le andaban buscando
> 
> ...



se te olvida añadir esto, terminó hasta la polla de los rojos

*Y se topó con la lucha entre anarquistas y comunistas, las checas, la persecución… Esas vivencias impulsaron su denuncia del autoritarismo y sus premoniciones sobre el terror estalinista, plasmadas en ‘1984’ y ‘Rebelión en la granja’*









George Orwell, marcado a fuego por la guerra civil española


Lleno de ideales, George Orwell llegó en 1936 a España para combatir el fascismo. Y se topó con la lucha entre anarquistas y comunistas, las checas, la persecución… Esas vivencias impulsaron su denuncia del autoritarismo y sus premoniciones sobre el terror estalinista, plasmadas en ‘1984’ y...




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## elena francis (25 Ene 2022)

A mi siempre me ha gustado el libro de papel. Huid de lo electrónico.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (25 Ene 2022)

Todavía no me lo he leído, pero tengo pensado hacerlo pronto.


----------



## César92 (25 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 919194



Y encima en Barcelona ajajajaj


----------



## Can Cervecero (25 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 919194



Jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2022)

No sé contentan con que obedezcas.

Quieren que además ames al Gran Hermano.


----------



## un mundo feliz (25 Ene 2022)

A calzón quitado oiga. Cualquier dia vemos piras de libros ardiendo por la calle por una turba que alza sus antorchas y brazo en alto.

Por otro lado mas torpes no pueden ser, demonizar un libro les va a salir el tiro por la culata. Servirá para que mucha gente se interese por el.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

En 1984 no sale ni un negro, ni un trans, ni una minoría... Menudo fascista el Orwell ese, macho!


----------



## Hermenauta (25 Ene 2022)

Denunciar 1984 por ser ofensivo y perturbador es puro 1984.


----------



## Pantxin (25 Ene 2022)

Claro, es su libro de instrucciones y no quieren que nadie mas sepa como funciona el "Aparato".
LA nuevalengua y el doblepiensa ya lo tienen instaurado.
Estan con lo del ministerio del amor y el ministerio de la verdad a ver si les sale............
La realidad es un calco a 1984.......


----------



## Bien boa (25 Ene 2022)

Esto es ya acojonante. Quien lo lo ya leído que lo haga , es perturbador pero se parece a lo que está ocurriendo. El fondo es el mismo, solamente tiene que apretar el acelerador.


----------



## ENRABATOR (25 Ene 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> A calzón quitado oiga. Cualquier dia vemos piras de libros ardiendo por la calle por una turba que alza sus antorchas y brazo en alto.
> 
> Por otro lado mas torpes no pueden ser, demonizar un libro les va a salir el tiro por la culata. Servirá para que mucha gente se interese por el.



Ya las hemos visto, al menos en USA si ha habido piras de libros quemadas por progres. No les basta con las reescrituras y censuras que hacen


----------



## Guano For Life (25 Ene 2022)

No vaya a ser que los chavales se enteren un poquito de la distopía en la que viven y se reboten

Habrá que ponerles libros de algún youtuber o algún rapero retrasado para que no se alteren


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> Claro, es su libro de instrucciones y no quieren que nadie mas sepa como funciona el "Aparato".
> LA nuevalengua y el doblepiensa ya lo tienen instaurado.
> *Estan con lo del ministerio del amor y el ministerio de la verdad a ver si les sale............*
> La realidad es un calco a 1984.......



Ahí tienes el ministerio de igualdad, que no puede ser más orwelliano.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

De todas maneras... Manda cojones. En mis tiempos 1984 y Un mundo feliz se leían con 16, en segundo de bup, en filosofía. Antes de que nadie te intentase convencer de nada.

Pero claro, ahora ya ni se da filosofía en el bachillerato... así qué podemos esperar!


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ene 2022)

Occidente se va a la mierda...


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> De todas maneras... Manda cojones. En mis tiempos 1984 y Un mundo feliz se leían con 16, en segundo de bup, en filosofía. Antes de que nadie te intentase convencer de nada.
> 
> Pero claro, ahora ya ni se da filosofía en el bachillerato... así qué podemos esperar!



@un mundo feliz me ha zankeado en un mensaje en el que le menciono... qué serendipia!!


----------



## Trejo (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> De todas maneras... Manda cojones. En mis tiempos 1984 y Un mundo feliz se leían con 16, en segundo de bup, en filosofía. Antes de que nadie te intentase convencer de nada.
> 
> Pero claro, ahora ya ni se da filosofía en el bachillerato... así qué podemos esperar!



Se sigue impartiendo filosofía, aunque ahora se llama "Educación para la Ciudadanía" o "Educación en Valores". Aunque la asignatura, cuando yo la estudiaba allá a principios de los 90, ya era una puta mierda. Un trimestre entero dedicado exclusivamente al marxismo. Quizá por eso la cateaba cada dos por tres.


----------



## FilibustHero (25 Ene 2022)

_Hay que prohibir y perseguir todas las obras como esta en las que se denuncie la prohibición y la persecución, solo así podremos vivir en un mundo feliz libre de prohibiciones y persecuciones._


----------



## t_chip (25 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> A los del free speech empieza a joderles la obra de un intelectual socialista. Cosas veredes....



Corta el rollo, que Orwell solo fue socialista en su juventud.

1984 es un ataque frontal al socialismo y al comunismo asesino de masas.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el ganador (25 Ene 2022)

"Noticia sin relación alguna"


----------



## Menchi (25 Ene 2022)

Es que los ponen en evidencia y eso les jode. Al final se dio cuenta que estaba en el bando de los malos.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Se sigue impartiendo filosofía, aunque ahora se llama "Educación para la Ciudadanía" o "Educación en Valores". Aunque la asignatura, cuando yo la estudiaba allá a principios de los 90, ya era una puta mierda. Un trimestre entero dedicado exclusivamente al marxismo. Quizá por eso la cateaba cada dos por tres.



En mis tiempos nos enseñaban el mito de la caverna, leíamos los diálogos de platón, debatíamos... a mí me encantaba, ayudaba a pensar.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (25 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 919194


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> "Noticia sin relación alguna"
> Ver archivo adjunto 919238



Dentro de 10 años 1984 seguirá siendo un clásico presente en todas las librerías del mundo. Esa basura será una anécdota irrelevante.

O no, igual termina teniendo su propia serie en Netflix. Hoy en día ya no te puedes fiar ni de la madre que te parió, como dijo Arantxa Sanchez Vicario.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Ene 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> Claro, es su libro de instrucciones y no quieren que nadie mas sepa como funciona el "Aparato".
> LA nuevalengua y el doblepiensa ya lo tienen instaurado.
> Estan con lo del ministerio del amor y el ministerio de la verdad a ver si les sale............
> La realidad es un calco a 1984.......



La realidad es mucho peor que 1984.Alli la moronegrada se está matando entre ella en guerras continuas.
Aquí se dedica a robar a tus padres,a violar a tus hijas y a vivir de tu dinero

Francamente,me parece más asumible la distopia que plantea 1984 que la deriva que lleva la sociedad


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (25 Ene 2022)

Recuerdos de la guerra de España by George Orwell - Audiobooks on Google Play


Recuerdos de la guerra de España audiobook written by George Orwell. Narrated by Juan Antonio Bernal. Get instant access to all your favorite books. No monthly commitment. Listen online or offline with Android, iOS, web, Chromecast, and Google Assistant. Try Google Play Audiobooks today!




play.google.com





Lo empecé a escuchar (audiolibro y de oferta) pensando que iba a escuchar ideales progres y me encontré a un rojo desilusionado.
La sorpresa fue brutal


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (25 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Todavía no me lo he leído, pero tengo pensado hacerlo pronto.



Sin duda uno de los mejores libros que he leido .

Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia


----------



## Lammero (25 Ene 2022)

Estaba cantado





__





Reader Orwell Sex Abortion


Everything Orwell and how the major themes of his work, 1984, are reflected in the news stories and societal trends of today.



www.orwelltoday.com


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (25 Ene 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> A calzón quitado oiga. Cualquier dia vemos piras de libros ardiendo por la calle por una turba que alza sus antorchas y brazo en alto.
> 
> Por otro lado mas torpes no pueden ser, demonizar un libro les va a salir el tiro por la culata. Servirá para que mucha gente se interese por el.



Oyjah ¿ en qué mundo vive ustec?
Eso ya está pasando

*88 años después de la quema nazi de libros, en Canadá se han quemado 5.000 libros y cómics políticamente incorrectos*



Aviso de redirección


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (25 Ene 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> "Noticia sin relación alguna"
> Ver archivo adjunto 919238



Esta gentuza lo enmierda todo.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (25 Ene 2022)

Que la judiada lo quiera censurar es la prueba fehaciente de su grandeza.


----------



## cujo (25 Ene 2022)

homenaje a cataluña... ese si que es un libro de orwell q se deberia leer en todas las escuelas españolas....


----------



## Nicors (25 Ene 2022)

Pedazo de comunistas asquerosos ahora prohibirán también Rebelión en la Granja y Homenaje a Cataluña (buenísima crónica del comunismo en Cataluña).


----------



## Trejo (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> En mis tiempos nos enseñaban el mito de la caverna, leíamos los diálogos de platón, debatíamos... a mí me encantaba, ayudaba a pensar.



En los míos, Platón y Aristóteles se daban en dos semanas. Ni debates ni nada. Enseguida se pasaba a Voltaire y Rousseau seguidos de Hegel y Feuerbach. Y después, empacho de Marx y Engels hasta que te memorizaras "El Capital" y "El manifiesto comunista". En un examen de 10 preguntas, podría haber una ó dos sobre los filósofos de la Grecia clásica. Las otras 8 ó 9 eran todas sobre los ideólogos de la revolución francesa y el marxismo.


----------



## Trejo (25 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Oyjah ¿ en qué mundo vive ustec?
> Eso ya está pasando
> 
> *88 años después de la quema nazi de libros, en Canadá se han quemado 5.000 libros y cómics políticamente incorrectos*
> ...



Apuesto lo que sea a que el Corán no estaba entre ellos.


----------



## CommiePig (25 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Joder, un libro que debería ser lectura obligatoria para los chavales...



ese junto a la isla del tesoro

aprender a ser prudente y sabiamente desconfiado


----------



## Kabraloka (25 Ene 2022)

1984 y fahrenheit 451 no iban tan desencaminadas

Para los que no lo sepan: en fahrenheit 451, las novelas prohibidas sobrevivían en la mente de unos resistentes que se las habían aprendido de memoria, para pasar su conocimiento a los demás, fuera de la censura totalitaria. Aquí habrá que hacer lo mismo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Todavía no me lo he leído, pero tengo pensado hacerlo pronto.



Hay películas para lo vagos como tu, 2 exactamente 
Esta es la original 


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PLS--palasaca (25 Ene 2022)

Un mundo feliz
Rebelión en la granja
1984
Forman parte de la lista de libros que una persona con un mínimo de inquietud intelectual tiene que leer en su vida.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Ene 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Un mundo feliz
> Rebelión en la granja
> 1984
> Forman parte de la lista de libros que una persona con un mínimo de inquietud intelectual tiene que leer en su vida.



Esos libros eran de lectura obligatoria en los institutos de USA hasta que cayó el muro.
Eso me contó un amigo de Virginia 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alexrc (25 Ene 2022)

Lo leí en Kindle pero nada como el papel está claro. Tengo Rebelión en la Granja en papel también lo he leído. Podríamos abrir un hilo de novelas distópicas


----------



## Alexrc (25 Ene 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Un mundo feliz
> Rebelión en la granja
> 1984
> Forman parte de la lista de libros que una persona con un mínimo de inquietud intelectual tiene que leer en su vida.



Lectura obligada sin duda


----------



## The Replicant (25 Ene 2022)

Es que ademas son subnormales, por el hecho de "prohibirla" la gente va a estar mas interesada en esta obra visionaria


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Ene 2022)

Normal, es una obra que pone de relieve todas las miserias morales de esta gentuza. No les interesa que la juventud sepa la verdad. Veremos lo que tardan en prohibirlo o censurarlo. De hecho, creo que estaban preparando una versión con perspectiva feminazi.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Ene 2022)

Por poner otra más






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> A mi siempre me ha gustado el libro de papel. Huid de lo electrónico.



Con los libros aún hago esa excepción.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Joder, un libro que debería ser lectura obligatoria para los chavales...



En mi epoca lo era. Es un libro que lei con 14 años.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> De todas maneras... Manda cojones. En mis tiempos 1984 y Un mundo feliz se leían con 16, en segundo de bup, en filosofía. Antes de que nadie te intentase convencer de nada.
> 
> Pero claro, ahora ya ni se da filosofía en el bachillerato... así qué podemos esperar!



Si se da filosofia en bachillerato.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Ene 2022)

_*Rebelion en la granja*_ tampoco tiene desperdicio. Es la historia que toda rata chepuda querria vivir.


----------



## tothewebs (25 Ene 2022)

Parece ser que echarle las culpas a Franco y a los Nazis no es suficiente, ya tienen que pasar a las "prohibiciones para la libertad"


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En mi epoca lo era. Es un libro que lei con 14 años.



Dudo que ahora esté en la lista de recomendados. No les conviene porque la distopía ya está aquí.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Dudo que ahora esté en la lista de recomendados. No les conviene porque la distopía ya está aquí.



Los chavales de ahora no han leido un libro en su vida.


----------



## Macabrón (25 Ene 2022)

Yo se lo recomiendo a mis alumnos todos los años, junto con el de Sin blanca en París y Londres, Rebelión en la Granja. 
También Cabeza de turco (descargable en PDF), Gentes del Abismo (Jack London).


----------



## ratoncitoperez (25 Ene 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> 1984 y fahrenheit 451 no iban tan desencaminadas
> 
> Para los que no lo sepan: en fahrenheit 451, las novelas prohibidas sobrevivían en la mente de unos resistentes que se las habían aprendido de memoria, para pasar su conocimiento a los demás, fuera de la censura totalitaria. Aquí habrá que hacer lo mismo.



Fahrenheit 451 buenísimo, imprescindible.
Y la película de 1984 es muy buena pero antes hay que leerse el libro.


----------



## juanrey213 (25 Ene 2022)

Algo habían dicho que lo querían rescribir a si que


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Ene 2022)

Y que el soma les hacía , no tener nada y ser felices
Cannabis legalice
Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nicors (25 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Normal, es una obra que pone de relieve todas las miserias morales de esta gentuza. No les interesa que la juventud sepa la verdad. Veremos lo que tardan en prohibirlo o censurarlo. De hecho, creo que estaban preparando una versión con perspectiva feminazi.



Y con moronegros, gays y trans.


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Ene 2022)

juanrey213 dijo:


> Algo habían dicho que lo querían rescribir a si que



Sí, con charo protagonista. Lo gracioso es que esa mierda la han aceptado quienes ostentan el legado de Orwell. Traidores chqueteros, igual que los que autorizaron la serie de ESDLA con mamadous.


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Ene 2022)

Yo empiezo a pensar que cualquier día defienden a los negros de la esclavitud esclavizandoles, o las mujeres de las violaciones, haciendo que las violen. Ha no que eso ya lo hacen condenando a los ciudadanos a trabajos esclavos y a la mujeres importando violadores.


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Sí, con charo protagonista. Lo gracioso es que esa mierda la han aceptado quienes ostentan el legado de Orwell. Traidores chqueteros, igual que los que autorizaron la serie de ESDLA con mamadous.



Que va, hay una mafia interesando infiltrando todos los estamentos de la sociedad. Toca borrar las delaciones del pasado. Que todavía hoy quedan con el culo al aire.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (25 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Hay películas para lo vagos como tu, 2 exactamente
> Esta es la original
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Yo vi la versión de 1984 en la que trabajan John Hurt y Richard Burton


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Ene 2022)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Yo vi la versión de 1984 en la que trabajan John Hurt y Richard Burton



En color, yo también la he visto ,la verdad es que es la que más me gusta, pero el libro es muchísimo mejor.
Como rebelión en la granja , puedes leer el libro o ver esta película de dibujos animados de 1 hora, y el mensaje es el mismo



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> _*Rebelion en la granja*_ tampoco tiene desperdicio. Es la historia que toda rata chepuda querria vivir.



Todos somos iguales ante la ley

Pero unos más que otros


----------



## Lobishome (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> De todas maneras... Manda cojones. En mis tiempos 1984 y Un mundo feliz se leían con 16, en segundo de bup, en filosofía. Antes de que nadie te intentase convencer de nada.
> 
> Pero claro, ahora ya ni se da filosofía en el bachillerato... así qué podemos esperar!



Si que se siguen leyendo Un mundo feliz y 1984 como lecturas optativas en filosofía en 1º de bachillerato, al menos aquí en Galicia.

De hecho el pack *Distopías Maestras: 1984 + Farenheit 451 y Un mundo feliz *fue uno de mis regalos de navidad a mi hija, porque creo que los adolescentes de hoy en día tienen que empezar a pensar un poquito por si mismos y ver el mundo que les rodea.

También he de decir que lo he hecho de manera un poco egoísta, ya que quería releerlos.

A quien no lo haya visto le recomiendo que le eche un vistazo al primer capítulo de la tercera temporada de la serie Black Mirror. En el se describe una sociedad en la que los ciudadanos son puntuados según su comportamiento. De hecho, creo que en China ya están con un sistema similar.









China implementará un sistema de puntaje ciudadano basado en la confiabilidad. Sí, 'Black Mirror' se vuelve real


'Nosedive', el primer capítulo de la tercera temporada de 'Black Mirror', nos planteaba una sociedad basada en calificaciones personales que resultaban de la...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Todos somos iguales ante la ley
> 
> Pero unos más que otros



exacto, eso lo decian las ovejas


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo empiezo a pensar que cualquier día defienden a los negros de la esclavitud esclavizandoles, o las mujeres de las violaciones, haciendo que las violen. Ha no que eso ya lo hacen condenando a los ciudadanos a trabajos esclavos y a la mujeres importando violadores.



Eso huele a crimental


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2022)

Gran libro, lectura obligada para un burbujista.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Ene 2022)

Un libro bastante malo y cutre que se quedo en una tosca distopia para mongolicos. Huxley con un mundo feliz parece escrita ayer mismo comparada con la mongolada de Orwell.

Huxley es que se mea en la boca de Orwell y se sacude la ultima gota dd orin golpeando el.glande contra la frente de Orwell.

Mientras llevan 1984 a todas las escuelas ddl mundo, se olvidan de la distopia de Huxley, que esa si da miedo a las elites globalistas.


----------



## little hammer (25 Ene 2022)

@jalp9000 

Curioso, durante mucho tiempo el rojerío decía que en realidad estaba criticando el fascismo. Algunos incluso decían que era una analogía del abuso de poder en el capitalismo. 






AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No sé contentan con que obedezcas.
> 
> Quieren que además ames al Gran Hermano.



Ese es su objetivo. 

Por ello filtran. A los que saben que no pueden engañar no solo usan la fuerza contra ellos sino que tratan de aislarlos, que su mensaje llegue a cuanta menos gente posible y así extinguirlos.

Pero las élites a través de su herramienta, el estado, no pueden hacerlo solos.

Por eso necesitan que los que sí creen en ellos les hagan el trabajo sucio de silenciamiento y persecución. 

Por ese motivo el discurso progre está tan cargado de odio.




Ederto dijo:


> De todas maneras... Manda cojones. En mis tiempos 1984 y Un mundo feliz se leían con 16, en segundo de bup, en filosofía. Antes de que nadie te intentase convencer de nada.
> 
> Pero claro, ahora ya ni se da filosofía en el bachillerato... así qué podemos esperar!



Filosofía en la época de zp se empezó a sustituí por educación para la ciudadanía 




Jonny Favourite dijo:


> La realidad es mucho peor que 1984.Alli la moronegrada se está matando entre ella en guerras continuas.
> Aquí se dedica a robar a tus padres,a violar a tus hijas y a vivir de tu dinero
> 
> Francamente,me parece más asumible la distopia que plantea 1984 que la deriva que lleva la sociedad



Donde sale moronegrada en 1984?


----------



## Nothing (25 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Joder, un libro que debería ser lectura obligatoria para los chavales...



Y hace años, cuando el grado de alienación era menor, en efecto, era objeto de análisis en las aulas y lectura recomendada


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Ene 2022)

Alerta anticomunista.


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No sé contentan con que obedezcas.
> 
> Quieren que además ames al Gran Hermano.



Es peor que eso incluso. Hay unos pasajes en 1984 que describen como la gente del partido es capaz creer y hacer dos cosas contradictorias.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> @jalp9000
> 
> Curioso, durante mucho tiempo el rojerío decía que en realidad estaba criticando el fascismo. Algunos incluso decían que era una analogía del abuso de poder en el capitalismo.
> 
> ...



No sale.En 1984 se está en guerra entre las tres potencias y las alianzas cambian constantemente.

Dime ¿Quién crees que formaría la base de esos ejércitos?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Ene 2022)

Jojojo para ir a mear y no echar gota...


----------



## Nothing (25 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Un libro bastante malo y cutre que se quedo en una tosca distopia para mongolicos. Huxley con un mundo feliz parece escrita ayer mismo comparada con la mongolada de Orwell.
> 
> Huxley es que se mea en la boca de Orwell y se sacude la ultima gota dd orin golpeando el.glande contra la frente de Orwell.
> 
> Mientras llevan 1984 a todas las escuelas ddl mundo, se olvidan de la distopia de Huxley, que esa si da miedo a las elites globalistas.



Mongolada porque tú lo digas. Es una profecía autocumplida

El neolenguaje, la cibervigilancia, la intromisión del estado en cualquier esfera, incluso la sexual, la modificación de la historia a conveniencia del estado, el doblepensar. Incluso tenemos una forma de "vaporización", de momento solo mediante la cancelación virtual, pero al tiempo ...

De todo lo que dice Orwell en 1984 solo falta llegar a la anulación del individuo como ser volitivo, pero están en ello por otros medios, no anulando la voluntad, sino maleándola a conveniencia. "No tendrás nada y serás feliz"

Si Orwell levantara la cabeza no se creería que un libro que escribió para abominar del estalinismo serviría años después para criticar a la misma sociedad que lo abominaba entonces.


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Eso huele a crimental



¿Mi comentario o la forma de actuar del estado?
Los servicios de inteligencia advirtieron de que en diversos países de África estaban sacando a los presos de las cárceles y enviándoles a España. Sobre todo Marruecos. Hay que ser muy obtuso para no ver la diferencia de trato cuando son extranjeros. Incluso facilitando la huida.
El gobierno deja pasar a todo el mundo sin que tengamos derecho a saber quién entra y quién no.
En cuanto a los trabajos, importan extranjeros para precarizar el trabajo y no van a parar haya que no sea peor que la esclavitud misma.
¿Quién es el criminales?


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Ene 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Mongolada porque tú lo digas. Es una profecía autocumplida
> 
> El neolenguaje, la cibervigilancia, la intromisión del estado en cualquier esfera, incluso la sexual, la modificación de la historia a conveniencia del estado, el doblepensar. Incluso tenemos una forma de "vaporización", de momento solo mediante la cancelación virtual, pero al tiempo ...
> 
> ...



Les jode porque la están cumpliendo y cada día que pasa es un retrato de ellos mismos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (25 Ene 2022)

Es todo tan evidente


----------



## Julc (25 Ene 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo empiezo a pensar que cualquier día defienden a los negros de la esclavitud esclavizandoles, o las mujeres de las violaciones, haciendo que las violen. Ha no que eso ya lo hacen condenando a los ciudadanos a trabajos esclavos y a la mujeres importando violadores.



De momento, somos siervos. En 2030 ya habrá "trabajadores con autonomía cedida al estado".


----------



## little hammer (25 Ene 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> No sale.En 1984 se está en guerra entre las tres potencias y las alianzas cambian constantemente.
> 
> Dime ¿Quién crees que formaría la base de esos ejércitos?



Una subclase especialmente ignorante, asilvestrada y manipulable?


----------



## Volvitо (25 Ene 2022)

Qué pesados con decir que lo predijo.

No lo predijo, conocía el plan porque era un luciferino Levi de mierda.


----------



## el segador (25 Ene 2022)

Efectivamente 1984 es profundamente ofensiva para los manipuladores porque deja al descubierto sus vergüenzas y nos han impuesto está distopía.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Ene 2022)

Doy gracias a que me lo regalaron hace años, no puede ser más certero en lo que cuenta, es tal cual lo que estamos viviendo hoy en día.
Debería ser lectura obligatoria en clase.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Una subclase especialmente ignorante, asilvestrada y manipulable?



Hace años que la leí y creo recordar que las sociedades estaban divididas entre una élite aislada e inalcanzable, los funcionarios de los ministerios(como el protagonista) y los proles a quienes mantenían ignorantes e idiotizados.

Como telón de fondo había una guerra eterna y cambios constantes de alianzas.

Aunque África, creo recordar que no pertenecía a ninguna de las tres potencias si era un territorio que constantemente cambiaba de manos.

Aunque Orwell no dice nada,yo supongo que en una guerra constante tendrían que estar reclutando allí permanentemente


----------



## Nothing (25 Ene 2022)

No se por qué algunos os extrañais de que se cumplan cosas o mejor, conceptos, descritos en "1984", "Un Mundo Feliz" o "Soylent Green"

Ultimamente "Idiocracy" o incluso la mismísima "Ali G" exponen conceptos que después de todo, cualquier burbujista que se precie y tenga al menos 3 neuronas, con tiempo y ganas de escribir un libro, no sería muy extraño que repitiese

Lo difícil, y ahí está el mérito, era acertar en aquel entonces. Y parece que las otras dos más modernas van directo a la diana también


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

Ah...la prohibición de libros no sea que la gente se vaya a creer lo que en ellos hay escrito...¿o no será miedo a que se lo crean?

Me pregunto qué otro famoso libro fue prohibido durante montones de años...a ver si me acuerdo de como se llamaba...¿Mi Pelo Morado? ¿Mi feminismo? ¿Mi calBicie?...vaya, no lo recuerdo...


----------



## Nothing (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ah...la prohibición de libros no sea que la gente se vaya a creer lo que en ellos hay escrito...¿o no será miedo a que se lo crean?
> 
> Me pregunto qué otro famoso libro fue prohibido durante montones de años...a ver si me acuerdo de como se llamaba...¿Mi Pelo Morado? ¿Mi feminismo? ¿Mi calBicie?...vaya, no lo recuerdo...



"Mi hucha" ?


----------



## clemenzzza (25 Ene 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Pues nada, que quemen todos los ejemplares.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 919191



Pues viene como anillo al dedo en farenheit 451 es el estado el que quema libros pero si no recuerdo mal es porque los ciudadanos llegan a la conclusión que no sólo ya el contenido de esos libros es contraproducente si no que incluso el que haya gente con conocimientos puede ofender a aquellos que se la suda tenerlos mediante la lectura.

Acabaremos igual con el estado quemando o censurando libros pero porque la ciudadanía convertida en progre así lo desea 

Enviado desde mi M2101K7BNY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Mi hucha



¡Mi ducha! Ése. No fuera que la gente se pusiera a leer.

Otro libro prohibido (en China) es "Shanghai baby", sobre una chinita follablanquitos. Prohibidísimo en China porque el libro es prácticamente una biografía de cualquier chinita de Shanghai.

El libro (cuya copia tengo) es una gilipollez como un piano. Quiero decir, lo que relata es totalmente cierto y lo puedes ver todos los fines de semana en Shanghai, pero el punto de vista de ella a lo "sex and the city" comparado con la realidad (hombre blanco casado le rompe el culo a chinita y luego se va a casa con su mujer e hijos, como tiene que ser) es delirante.


----------



## Nothing (25 Ene 2022)

clemenzzza dijo:


> Pues viene como anillo al dedo en farenheit 451 es el estado el que quema libros pero si no recuerdo mal es porque los ciudadanos llegan a la conclusión que no sólo ya el contenido de esos libros es contraproducente si no que incluso el que haya gente con conocimientos puede ofender a aquellos que se la suda tenerlos mediante la lectura.
> 
> Acabaremos igual con el estado quemando o censurando libros pero porque la ciudadanía convertida en progre así lo desea
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K7BNY mediante Tapatalk



Hay otra peli más moderna acerca de la quema de libros muy infravalorada. Un auténtico film "de culto"  

"Equilibrium"

Aparte del mensaje ideológico, que queda en casi nada por existir Farenheit 451, y ser muy tópica al respecto de la existencia de una "resistencia", tiene ideas muy originales y creativas, como el Gun Kata


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> A mi siempre me ha gustado el libro de papel. Huid de lo electrónico.



Porque no eres de mucho leer.
mí


----------



## Nothing (25 Ene 2022)

En Youtube, aparte de moñas, también hay gente despierta que ata e inspira a otros a atar cabos, pero Youtube está controladísimo y se sabe hasta donde y que se puede permitir para no formar nunca una masa crítica.

Youtube es una formidable máquina que actúa como droga y válvula de escape a la vez

A veces me hace gracia el "yo no veo la tele" que te suelta algún millennial, enganchado al Youtube, que se llama tubo por algo ( TRC, tubo de rayos catódicos, ya sabéis ). Me hace gracia porque lo que tenía mérito era no ver la tele, pero mucho antes de Youtube, y con esto no quiero decir que no haya que ver Youtube. Pero hay que saber lo que se mira


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Por si alguien tienen todavía dudas de que el progresismo, lo "woke", no es mas que bolchevismo puro y duro con disfraz nuevo.


----------



## Davistt (25 Ene 2022)

Luego me paso a La casa del Libro a por otra copia. HODL


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> se te olvida añadir esto, terminó hasta la polla de los rojos
> 
> *Y se topó con la lucha entre anarquistas y comunistas, las checas, la persecución… Esas vivencias impulsaron su denuncia del autoritarismo y sus premoniciones sobre el terror estalinista, plasmadas en ‘1984’ y ‘Rebelión en la granja’*
> 
> ...



Te digo yo que si Orwell, en lugar de ser Inglés, hubiese sido Español, habría terminado luchando contra los Rojos al lado de Franco.


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Te digo yo que si Orwell, en lugar de ser Inglés, hubiese sido Español, habría terminado luchando contra los Rojos al lado de Franco.



si no se puso a luchar en el bando nacional, es porque estaba buscado por ambos, y mas siendo extranjero. pero ahí le tienes, que cuando estalló la guerra mundial no abrió ni la boca, ya estaba hartito de guerras y mentiras y mas porque su mujer trabajaba en el ministerio de información.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Mi comentario o la forma de actuar del estado?
> Los servicios de inteligencia advirtieron de que en diversos países de África estaban sacando a los presos de las cárceles y enviándoles a España. Sobre todo Marruecos. Hay que ser muy obtuso para no ver la diferencia de trato cuando son extranjeros. Incluso facilitando la huida.
> El gobierno deja pasar a todo el mundo sin que tengamos derecho a saber quién entra y quién no.
> En cuanto a los trabajos, importan extranjeros para precarizar el trabajo y no van a parar haya que no sea peor que la esclavitud misma.
> ¿Quién es el criminales?



Lo decía en plan coña por lo que ha pasado con los críticos al gobierno

Y también por lo de que un terrorista fuera confidente (como cuando el gobierno lanzaba las bombas volantes en 1984 para atemorizar a la población)


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Hace años que la leí y creo recordar que las sociedades estaban divididas entre una élite aislada e inalcanzable, los funcionarios de los ministerios(como el protagonista) y los proles a quienes mantenían ignorantes e idiotizados.
> 
> Como telón de fondo había una guerra eterna y cambios constantes de alianzas.
> 
> ...



Los proles no son personas decía un miembro del partido

Solo los animales y los proles son libres


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> si no se puso a luchar en el bando nacional, es porque estaba buscado por ambos, y mas siendo extranjero. pero ahí le tienes, que cuando estalló la guerra mundial no abrió ni la boca, ya estaba hartito de guerras y mentiras y mas porque su mujer trabajaba en el ministerio de información.



2 Anécdotas de 1984 que pasan inadvertidas, y no deberían... | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

George Orwell predijo la ley de memoria democrática en su ensayo "Mi guerra civil española" | Página 3 | Burbuja.info 

El feminismo anhela superar la profecía totalitaria de Orwell - Fernando Serra - Libertad Digital - Cultura 

George Orwell, rebelión en la pocilga - Jesús Laínz - Libertad Digital - Cultura 

Sigamos con Orwell - Jesús Laínz - Libertad Digital - Cultura 

Sociedad: - Ejemplos REALES surtidos de "CAMBIAZOS" Orwellianos del "6º día de la Semana del Odio" (lo BLANCO de | Burbuja.info 

Sociedad: - Análisis del FEMSOC, Ideología de Estado en España desde 2004|FEMSOC = INGSOC Orwelliano "light"|FEMSOC, SOCialismo con una capa de pintura LILA | Burbuja.info


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> 2 Anécdotas de 1984 que pasan inadvertidas, y no deberían... | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


>



Son complementarios, no exculyentes, se usan ambos.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad. | Burbuja.info


----------



## Abrojo (25 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En color, yo también la he visto ,la verdad es que es la que más me gusta, pero el libro es muchísimo mejor.
> Como rebelión en la granja , puedes leer el libro o ver esta película de dibujos animados de 1 hora, y el mensaje es el mismo
> 
> 
> ...



En la peli se rebelan contra los cerdos al final, en la novela creo recordar que no


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Pollepolle (25 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Son complementarios, no exculyentes, se usan ambos.



Preguntate xq son tan conocidos los de Orwell pero de Huxley la mayoria macaca no tiene ni idea.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> En la peli se rebelan contra los cerdos al final, en la novela creo recordar que no



Exacto, y en la película el burro Benjamín es joven e impulsivo, mientras que en novela es viejo y está cansado.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (25 Ene 2022)

Cuando algo molesta


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Preguntate xq son tan conocidos los de Orwell pero de Huxley la mayoria macaca no tiene ni idea.



Porque lo de Orwell es mas fácil de identificar, es mas fácil identificar al enemigo en quien te pega una ostia, que en quien te regala un helado.... lo difícil es que la gente comprenda que quien te pone la zanahoria, es el mismo que te atiza con el palo.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


>



Feliz 1984: HBO borra de su catálogo «Lo que el viento se llevó» por «perpetuar etereotipos racistas» | Burbuja.info 

Una escuela de Barcelona retira el cuento de 'La Caperucita Roja' por "sexista" | Burbuja.info 

Sociedad: - Disney ya no acepta guiones con protagonistas blancos | Burbuja.info

La actriz Gina Carano ( The Mandalorian) apoya a Trump y se burla de las vacunas, y Disney valora sustituir o eliminar su personaje. | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. 

Netflix y Disney dejarán de grabar en Georgia si se aplica la ley contra el aborto | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. 

Netflix y Disney dejarán de grabar en Georgia si se aplica la ley contra el aborto | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. 

Los de Disney van a tope con el NWO de nuevo en Vengadores: Endgame (OJO SPOILERS) | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

__





1984 de Orwell sera "adaptado a la perspectiva feminista"... Id pasando p'al baño


Justo ahora quieren adaptar 1984... sin comentarios. https://t.co/h9klWgScuo




www.burbuja.info









__





Los herederos de Orwell dan luz verde a un '1984' femenino y feminista


La nueva versión del clásico orwelliano relatará la misma historia desde el punto de vista de Julia, la compañera de Winston Smith, que ya ha recibido el beneplácito de los sucesores https://www.eldiario.es/cultura/orwell-1984-libro-julia-feminista_1_8563617.html




www.burbuja.info





Ahora nos dirán que Winston Smith era un "mashista" y un "martratador".....


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia que ocurrencias mas cutres decia este hombre. Se nota que le daba bien al frasco.


----------



## Bobesponjista (25 Ene 2022)

Soy muy vieja ya para esto


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Madre mia que ocurrencias mas cutres decia este hombre. Se nota que le daba bien al frasco.




Un piojoso como tu no debe pronunciar el nombre de Orwell en vano, miserable.


----------



## César92 (25 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Luego tenemos que aguantar que digan que el marxismo cultural no existe y que son "magufadas".


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

El doblepiensa es la base de la política española


----------



## Nicors (25 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


>











República Soviética de Baviera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Toller designó, entre otros, un antiguo camarero como comisario de asuntos militares, un ladrón con antecedentes por torpeza moral como presidente de la policía de Múnich, un trabajador de mantenimiento de vías de tren a tiempo parcial como comisario de transporte y, en la católica Baviera, en la que las monjas gestionaban las escuelas, un judío como ministro de educación. El ministro de vivienda pública de Toller publicó un decreto declarando que ninguna casa debía tener más de tres piezas, y que la sala de estar siempre debía estar siempre por encima de la cocina y la habitación.

El nuevo gobierno reformó las artes y abrió la Universidad de Múnich a todo el mundo, excepto a los que quisieran estudiar historia, ya que el gobierno la consideraba "hostil a la civilización". Un ministro llegó a declarar que el capitalismo sería derrocado haciendo que el dinero fuera gratis.


----------



## CuidadanoOrweliano (25 Ene 2022)

Seguro que no pasa lo mismo con el cuento de la criada


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

La idea de neolengua como forma de hablar para controlar y definir el pensamiento de la población con intereses políticos ha sido y sigue siendo un tema de actualidad y de interés moral. De hecho, Orwell tomó como modelo para su neolengua el lenguaje utilizado por la propaganda totalitaria nazi y soviética del momento y tan solo tuvo que imaginar cuál podría ser la tendencia de este uso político del idioma. Un documento ilustrativo al respecto sería el libro de Victor Klemperer _LTI: la Lengua del Tercer Reich_.


----------



## Akira. (25 Ene 2022)

Y que van hacer, quemarlos como en Fahrenheit 451? Oh wait.


----------



## ·TUERTO (25 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No sé contentan con que obedezcas.
> 
> Quieren que además ames al Gran Hermano.


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Ene 2022)

CuidadanoOrweliano dijo:


> Seguro que no pasa lo mismo con el cuento de la criada




Eso es rollo feminista. Bueno, feminista pero de salon de te de clase alta. Aqui la autora:







Solo he seguido la serie un poquito, pero eso de ser esclavas sexuales en un mundo victoriano, es un rollo paralelo en las mujeres al deseo de que las violen y las preñen, pero por gente de nivel, algo muy de morbazo de la clase alta anglosajona y feminista de salon.

Cuantas tias se habran masturbado como unas locas con la idea de que un guapeton, un noble, o un ricachon, se las folle tal que asi







Con la mujer consintiendo y ayudando.

Eso no lo vana a prohibir en la vida. Estos es un pastiche.

A orwell si porque da que pensar.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Ene 2022)

1984 = el mundo de los rojos 

por eso quieren prohibirlo


----------



## Kluster (25 Ene 2022)

¿Todavía queda alguna duda de que el progresismo es basura totalitaria?


----------



## El amigo (25 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Todavía no me lo he leído, pero tengo pensado hacerlo pronto.



Ya estás tardando. Buen libro


----------



## Marchamaliano (25 Ene 2022)

Soros y sus amos no son los peores, sino sus perritos woke. Esos si que tenían que colgar de las farolas con un un cartel del gran hermano pegado en ellos.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Un piojoso como tu no debe pronunciar el nombre de Orwell en vano, miserable.



1984 es una mala novela, poco original y llena de chorradas que promociono el NOM despues de la IIGM para hacerles creer a los fachas que leyendo eso, ya se podian creer intelectuales.

Es una critica burda y ridicula a los regimenes totalitarios en un futuro que nunca llego.

Enseña mas sobre la oscura naturaleza de los individuos que les lleva a sociedades aceptando regimenes totalitarios, El señor de la moscas, que la mamarrachada de Orwell que se equivoco de plano.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Luego tenemos que aguantar que digan que el marxismo cultural no existe y que son "magufadas".



No tienes ni idea de Gramsci ni de su vida.


----------



## César92 (25 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de Gramsci ni de su vida.





Sólo sé que el Duce debió haber adelantado su muerte antes de 1937 y no dejar a la naturaleza hacer su trabajo.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Madre mia que ocurrencias mas cutres decia este hombre. Se nota que le daba bien al frasco.



George Orwell predijo la ley de memoria democrática en su ensayo "Mi guerra civil española" | Página 3 | Burbuja.info 

Deja de hacer el ridículo, anda, que me dá a mi que tu no eres eres un rojo infiltrado, el ad hominem te delata.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de Gramsci ni de su vida.



Confirmado, rojo infiltrado.

Tu eres la prueba mas evidente de que tenemos la razón respecto a Gramsci.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Ene 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> Claro, es su libro de instrucciones y no quieren que nadie mas sepa como funciona el "Aparato".
> LA nuevalengua y el doblepiensa ya lo tienen instaurado.
> Estan con lo del ministerio del amor y el ministerio de la verdad a ver si les sale............
> La realidad es un calco a 1984.......



Ya hay un ministerio de igualdad y otro de consumo.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Confirmado, rojo infiltrado.
> 
> Tu eres la prueba mas evidente de que tenemos la razón respecto a Gramsci.



Soy rojo y ademas maricon.


----------



## Kurten (25 Ene 2022)

BRV0V0V0V0V0TAL


----------



## AlSolomons (25 Ene 2022)

Justo iba a empezármelo, me lo recomendais realmente?


----------



## gromenauer (25 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La idea de neolengua como forma de hablar para controlar y definir el pensamiento de la población con intereses políticos ha sido y sigue siendo un tema de actualidad y de interés moral. De hecho, Orwell tomó como modelo para su neolengua el lenguaje utilizado por la propaganda totalitaria nazi y soviética del momento y tan solo tuvo que imaginar cuál podría ser la tendencia de este uso político del idioma. Un documento ilustrativo al respecto sería el libro de Victor Klemperer _LTI: la Lengua del Tercer Reich_.



Y el doblepensar también esta en boga con el advenimiento de la era covidiana.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> vaya, a ver si va a ser que lo que les jode es que no son originales en nada



Al parecer, Orwell tampoco era muy original:








Nosotros (novela) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Recio (25 Ene 2022)

normal que sea perturbador, clava la situación actual


----------



## Carnemomia (25 Ene 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Un mundo feliz
> Rebelión en la granja
> 1984
> Forman parte de la lista de libros que una persona con un mínimo de inquietud intelectual tiene que leer en su vida.



De un espíritu parecido es”Nosotros”, de Zamiatin.








Nosotros (novela) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




También es imprescindible el ensayo “El pensamiento cautivo” de Milosz.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Occidente se va a la mierda...



Bien merecido se lo tiene por haber engendrado y propagado el feminismo, el follanegrismo, el socialismo, el comunismo, el transmariconismo, el indigenismo, etc. Ahora que lo pienso, Occidente es un puto cáncer, porque no me dirás que toda esa mierda ideológica viene de Oriente o de los países árabes. Inglaterra, Francia y Estados Unidos es donde nació la progresía.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Ene 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Bien merecido se lo tiene por haber engendrado y propagado el feminismo, el follanegrismo, el socialismo, el comunismo, el transmariconismo, el indigenismo, etc. Ahora que lo pienso, Occidente es un puto cáncer, porque no me dirás que toda esa mierda ideológica viene de Oriente o de los países árabes. Inglaterra, Francia y Estados Unidos es donde nació la progresía.



Me cito porque olvidé mencionar el mayor cáncer creado por Occidente: el liberalismo, padre de todos los engendros anteriormente dichos.


----------



## hermes71 (25 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> se te olvida añadir esto, terminó hasta la polla de los rojos
> 
> *Y se topó con la lucha entre anarquistas y comunistas, las checas, la persecución… Esas vivencias impulsaron su denuncia del autoritarismo y sus premoniciones sobre el terror estalinista, plasmadas en ‘1984’ y ‘Rebelión en la granja’*
> 
> ...



Libros prohibidos durante un tiempo para no enfadar a la urss


----------



## Supremacía (25 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> feminazi



Con esa palabreja falaz te pones de parte del enemigo. ¿Qué puta madre tiene que ver el feminismo, un jodido engendro liberal y marxista, con el nacionalsocialismo?


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Ene 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Con esa palabreja falaz te pones de parte del enemigo. ¿Qué puta madre tiene que ver el feminismo, un jodido engendro liberal y marxista, con el nacionalsocialismo?



Entonces, la variante femibolche


----------



## Supremacía (26 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Entonces, la variante femibolche



Más bien, femiliberal.


----------



## Lain Coubert (26 Ene 2022)

A este paso llegarán a prohibir el cine clásico, en cual los hombres eran hombres y podían serlo, así como grandes canciones del pop como Dirty Diana. Todo el mundo sabe que la protagonista de Dirty Diana es una guarra cazarricos de toda la vida, pero ojo, que hoy en día, en la era de la posverdad socialcomunista, está prohibido llamar a las personas por el adjetivo que mejor las define.


----------



## Lain Coubert (26 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> A mi siempre me ha gustado el libro de papel. Huid de lo electrónico.



Gran verdad, hermano. Mi biblioteca es en papel, y si quieren quemarla van a tener que venir a mi casa a hacerlo y...dos escopetas tengo.


----------



## ashe (26 Ene 2022)

Es curioso como toda la degeneración siempre viene de las mismas sociedades protestantes sin olvidar a Francia.. demostrando que cuanto mas voz y voto se da a la población sin requisito alguno mas se degenera todo que mientras les hagas creer que son libres como felices tragarán con todo, sobretodo en las ciudades por no haber vivido otra cosa...

Y por supuesto el mismo tipo de pensamiento decadente, el progresismo no es mas que otra deriva liberal, incluso el marxismo cuando marx escribió lo que escribió lo hizo sobre la base de esos, liberalismo anglosajón eso si

Y ahora son los que buscan censurar mas... que "curioso" que ya adelanto que no es casualidad y ya hay varios autores que dicen cosas como por ej la concentración de población en urbanizaciones destruyen sociedades



t_chip dijo:


> Corta el rollo, que Orwell solo fue socialista en su juventud.
> 
> 1984 es un ataque frontal al socialismo y al comunismo asesino de masas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



El libro no se centra tanto en el socialismo/comunismo sino en el poder estatal y su deriva al totalitalismo


Joaquim dijo:


>



A la 8 página por fin alguien que ha puesto el fondo de TODO


----------



## MrYeyo (26 Ene 2022)

No se dan cuenta que haciendo esto precisamente están dando la razón a Orwell?


----------



## t_chip (26 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Es curioso como toda la degeneración siempre viene de las mismas sociedades protestantes sin olvidar a Francia.. demostrando que cuanto mas voz y voto se da a la población sin requisito alguno mas se degenera todo que mientras les hagas creer que son libres como felices tragarán con todo, sobretodo en las ciudades por no haber vivido otra cosa...
> 
> Y por supuesto el mismo tipo de pensamiento decadente, el progresismo no es mas que otra deriva liberal, incluso el marxismo cuando marx escribió lo que escribió lo hizo sobre la base de esos, liberalismo anglosajón eso si
> 
> ...



El poder estatal es el comunismo.
Ni más, ni menos.

Si en una sociedad aparentemente neoliberal, como es esta, parece que el poder estatal domina es porque, tras llevar adelante el plan de Gramsci, les tenemos infiltrados hasta el tuétano" en la iglesia, la universidad, los partidos....."

Incluso en la cuna del ultraliberalismo, que es USA, el partido demócrata huele a mierda comunista por todos sus poros.

Un mínimo de estado ha de haber. No es realista creer que un planeta del 7500 millones de almas se puede regir sin control. Otra cosa es la ley de la selva. El problema viene cuando el estado se mete a legislarlo todo para conformar la sociedad "al estilo comunista", como quería Gramsci.

Si no es el estado, ?quien garantiza la seguridad, la justicia y la propiedad?
La iniciativa privada no puede hacer eso, porque es parcial. Es el estado quien debe garantizar la justicia, pero no es el quién debe decidir lo que es justo o no, porque entonces tenemos un monopolio absoluto y asfixiante que no deja a nadie desarrollarse, y solo en beneficio de una casta política repugnante. Como esto....


Ni el estado debe meterse en las metas ni el rumbo de la sociedad, ni la iniciativa privada debe entrometerse en el control de la sociedad.
La sociedad desde ser la que determine su destino en base a la ley natural, la tradición y la practicidad, y el estado debe ser el que garantice esa libertad mediante el uso del monopolio de la violencia si es necesario, no para dirigir, sino justo al contrario, para "desdirigir"

El problema viene cuando un grupo, como la ideología comunista o un ente privado infiltran los estamentos de poder usándolos para sus fines.

Una vez en este punto, esto ya solo se soluciona con las armas, barriendo al comunismo como la mierda que es, y poniéndolo en su lugar con los otros excrementos.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Curiosamente la que acabo destruyendose fue la URSS, a ver si va a ser el tipico ardid de la anglosionada de acusar al enemigo de lo que estan haciendo ellos.


----------



## zirick (26 Ene 2022)

Hay que quemar libros


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Curiosamente la que acabo destruyendose fue la URSS, a ver si va a ser el tipico ardid de la anglosionada de acusar al enemigo de lo que estan haciendo ellos.



Ese fué el gran error, darles tregua tras el colapso de la URSS, la magufada ese de "El fin de la história" de Fukuyama, esos errores, ese exceso de confianza, lo estamos pagando caro a día de hoy, por no darnos cuenta de como los Gramscianos se iban infiltrando, y a la sociedad la iban subvertiendo con Neomarxismo Posmoderno.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Soy rojo y ademas maricon.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Todo citas fakd para mongolos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ene 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Hay que quemar libros



Pues si, vamos camino de ello…


----------



## Proletario Blanco (26 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ah...la prohibición de libros no sea que la gente se vaya a creer lo que en ellos hay escrito...¿o no será miedo a que se lo crean?
> 
> Me pregunto qué otro famoso libro fue prohibido durante montones de años...a ver si me acuerdo de como se llamaba...¿Mi Pelo Morado? ¿Mi feminismo? ¿Mi calBicie?...vaya, no lo recuerdo...



No hace falta que corras mucho. Tienes el caso de un librero de Barcelona arruinado por el sistema. Se destruyeron miles de libros. ¿No lo conoces?

Te lo presento:

Pedro Varela - Metapedia


Asi que date cuenta de que esto no es nuevo. Vivimos en una distopia desde hace decadas.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (26 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Te digo yo que si Orwell, en lugar de ser Inglés, hubiese sido Español, habría terminado luchando contra los Rojos al lado de Franco.



No te quepa la menor duda.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (26 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Dudo que la cita sea literal, pero la idea es exactamente esa.


----------



## OCALO (26 Ene 2022)

ALguien tiene el .epub o .movi para leerlo en mi kindle y sacar mis propias conclusiones?










GRACIASSSSS


----------



## Proletario Blanco (26 Ene 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Gran verdad, hermano. Mi biblioteca es en papel, y si quieren quemarla van a tener que venir a mi casa a hacerlo y...dos escopetas tengo.



Si la tienes en pdf puedes guardarla en un pendrive o en miles de ellos y esconderlos en el culo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ene 2022)

Hemos alcanzado la singularidad cuántica:

Van a acabar prohibiendo el libro 1984, tal como el propio gobierno que se describe en 1984 haría. Curioso.

Todo se está desarrollando tal cual pronosticaron en dicho libro.


----------



## Patito Feo (26 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> 1984 es una mala novela, poco original y llena de chorradas que promociono el NOM despues de la IIGM para hacerles creer a los fachas que leyendo eso, ya se podian creer intelectuales.
> 
> *(Es una critica a los regimenes totalitarios en un futuro que ahora llega..)*
> 
> Enseña mas sobre la oscura naturaleza de los individuos que les lleva a sociedades aceptando regimenes totalitarios, El señor de la moscas, que la mamarrachada de Orwell que se equivoco de plano.



A ti lo que te jode es que desnuda toda vuestra falsa ideologia, os señala con el dedo y le dice a todo el mundo que el rey esta desnudo. Y eso en unas novelas que se escribieron cuando la mejor tecnologia era un bocadillo de panceta, por lo que poco podia imaginar como se usa al servicio del control total del individuo. A la novela le faltan las redes sociales como mecanismo de control. 
Refleja como nadie que el comunismo y el fascismo son la misma cosa con diferentes gritos. 
Hitler y Stalin lo tenian ya muy claro cuando su bota empezo a aplastar Europa.


----------



## Patito Feo (26 Ene 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Un mundo feliz
> Rebelión en la granja
> 1984
> Forman parte de la lista de libros que una persona con un mínimo de inquietud intelectual tiene que leer en su vida.



Un mundo feliz y 1984 son dos visiones de la misma sociedad a la que nos llevan. Cada uno la ve de un color, pero es igual de podrida, de llena de castas y clasificacion, de leyes abusrdas, de normas vanales, solo para la plebe, de una elite que tiene el control total de la informacion, del desarroyo del propio individuo, que te dicen como debes pensar y que destruyen el individalismo para convertirnos en masa estupida, ya sea por represion o por tenernos drogados con las rrss, los medios de comunicacion, controlando nuestro recuerdo del pasado, nuestras relaciones personales y nuestra percepcion de la realidad.

Al menos el Un mundo feliz, las chavalas eran todas jovenes, receptivas y se paseaban en minifalda. Si eres un desgraciado pero al menos tienes orgias diarias y droga con barra libre, te jode menos, pero las de esta realidad estan digievolucionando a cracos pelimoradas y politatuadas, lesbianas y con odio acerrimo al varon, nos toca la sociedad de 1984. Pero con el final de Un mundo Feliz, a los 30 años reciclados en una trituradora por un virus. 
Y virgenes la mayoria, ya vereis.


----------



## trukutruku (26 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Todavía no me lo he leído, pero tengo pensado hacerlo pronto.



Pues pillalo y léetelo cuanto antes que ya estas tardando. Toda esta especie de realidad que se han montado te va a encajar mucho más.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Todo citas fakd para mongolos.



Si, claro, como esto.....

China prohíbe a los 'mariquitas' en la televisión en una nueva ofensiva cultural | Burbuja.info 

Ahora que me dirás? Que los Campos de Concentración para Homosexuales del Ché Guevara, donde se les condenaba a trabajos forzados para "hacerlos hombres", eran un Chiquipark con cuarto oscuro, donde comían tres veces al día y se lo pasaban "pirata", como dijo tu ídolo Bob Pop?

No se si te das cuenta, pero con tu negacionismo te has cargado tu prestigio y credibilidad como forero.... y yo que me alegro.


----------



## Patito Feo (26 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Todo citas fakd para mongolos.



Eso Orwell lo llama DOBLEPENSAR.

_Doblepensar_ significa el poder, la facultad de sostener dos opiniones contradictorias simultáneamente, dos creencias contrarias albergadas a la vez en la mente. *El intelectual del Partido sabe en qué dirección han de ser alterados sus recuerdos; por tanto, sabe que está trucando la realidad; pero al mismo tiempo se satisface a sí mismo por medio del ejercicio del doblepensar en el sentido de que la realidad no queda violada*. Este proceso ha de ser consciente, pues, si no, no se verificaría con la suficiente precisión, pero también tiene que ser inconsciente para que no deje un sentimiento de falsedad y, por tanto, de culpabilidad. El _doblepensar_ está arraigado en el corazón mismo del Ingsoc (Partido Socialista Inglés), ya que el acto esencial del Partido es el empleo del engaño consciente, conservando a la vez la firmeza de propósito que caracteriza a la auténtica honradez.* Decir mentiras a la vez que se cree sinceramente en ellas, olvidar todo hecho que no convenga recordar,* y luego, cuando vuelva a ser necesario, sacarlo del olvido sólo por el tiempo que convenga, negar la existencia de la realidad objetiva sin dejar ni por un momento de saber que existe esa realidad que se niega... todo esto es indispensable. Incluso para usar la palabra _doblepensar_ es preciso emplear el doblepensar. Porque para usar la palabra se admite que se están haciendo trampas con la realidad. Mediante un nuevo acto de doblepensar se borra este conocimiento; y así indefinidamente, manteniéndose la mentira siempre unos pasos delante de la verdad.* En definitiva, gracias al doblepensar ha sido capaz el Partido —y seguirá siéndolo durante miles de años— de parar el curso de la Historia.*


----------



## todoayen (26 Ene 2022)

En España debería ser más leve, si ya es dificil pensar, imagina pensar doble.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Eso Orwell lo llama DOBLEPENSAR.
> 
> _Doblepensar_ significa el poder, la facultad de sostener dos opiniones contradictorias simultáneamente, dos creencias contrarias albergadas a la vez en la mente. *El intelectual del Partido sabe en qué dirección han de ser alterados sus recuerdos; por tanto, sabe que está trucando la realidad; pero al mismo tiempo se satisface a sí mismo por medio del ejercicio del doblepensar en el sentido de que la realidad no queda violada*. Este proceso ha de ser consciente, pues, si no, no se verificaría con la suficiente precisión, pero también tiene que ser inconsciente para que no deje un sentimiento de falsedad y, por tanto, de culpabilidad. El _doblepensar_ está arraigado en el corazón mismo del Ingsoc (Partido Socialista Inglés), ya que el acto esencial del Partido es el empleo del engaño consciente, conservando a la vez la firmeza de propósito que caracteriza a la auténtica honradez.* Decir mentiras a la vez que se cree sinceramente en ellas, olvidar todo hecho que no convenga recordar,* y luego, cuando vuelva a ser necesario, sacarlo del olvido sólo por el tiempo que convenga, negar la existencia de la realidad objetiva sin dejar ni por un momento de saber que existe esa realidad que se niega... todo esto es indispensable. Incluso para usar la palabra _doblepensar_ es preciso emplear el doblepensar. Porque para usar la palabra se admite que se están haciendo trampas con la realidad. Mediante un nuevo acto de doblepensar se borra este conocimiento; y así indefinidamente, manteniéndose la mentira siempre unos pasos delante de la verdad.* En definitiva, gracias al doblepensar ha sido capaz el Partido —y seguirá siéndolo durante miles de años— de parar el curso de la Historia.*



Una subnormalidad mas de orwell. Tema ultraestudiado por la antropologia hasta la saciedad en toda clase de sociedades humanas el "emic" y el "etic". Pero Orwell era tan subnormal que era incapaz de entenderlo.


----------



## kikoseis (27 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Una subnormalidad mas de orwell. Tema ultraestudiado por la antropologia hasta la saciedad en toda clase de sociedades humanas el "emic" y el "etic". Pero Orwell era tan subnormal que era incapaz de entenderlo.



Explícate


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (27 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> De todas maneras... Manda cojones. En mis tiempos 1984 y Un mundo feliz se leían con 16, en segundo de bup, en filosofía. Antes de que nadie te intentase convencer de nada.
> 
> Pero claro, ahora ya ni se da filosofía en el bachillerato... así qué podemos esperar!



Tuvo usted suerte. Yo tuve que leer, en el 1982, unos tochos filosóficos aburridos y absurdos. Quitaron las ganas de leer a la mayoría.

Años después recuperé el placer de la lectura.
En el confinamiento leí 1984 y Rebelión en la granja.


----------



## Patito Feo (27 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Una subnormalidad mas de orwell. Tema ultraestudiado por la antropologia hasta la saciedad en toda clase de sociedades humanas el "emic" y el "etic". Pero Orwell era tan subnormal que era incapaz de entenderlo.




Y aqui tenemos tus dos minutos de Odio.


----------



## Petruska (27 Ene 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> "Noticia sin relación alguna"
> Ver archivo adjunto 919238



Dios mío, QUÉ PUTO ASCO!! Están contaminando todo estas mongolas!!


----------



## Petruska (27 Ene 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> En los míos, Platón y Aristóteles se daban en dos semanas. Ni debates ni nada. Enseguida se pasaba a Voltaire y Rousseau seguidos de Hegel y Feuerbach. Y después, empacho de Marx y Engels hasta que te memorizaras "El Capital" y "El manifiesto comunista". En un examen de 10 preguntas, podría haber una ó dos sobre los filósofos de la Grecia clásica. Las otras 8 ó 9 eran todas sobre los ideólogos de la revolución francesa y el marxismo.



Pero mira todo lo que has aprendido. Ese párrafo que acabas de escribir, citando todos esos nombres de filósofos y obras, no lo escribe uno que haya cursado la ESO ni de coña


----------



## Pinchazo (27 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Joder, un libro que debería ser lectura obligatoria para los chavales...



Tengo una prima que es una década más joven que yo, que cuando estuvo en el colegio o en el instituto, le hicieron leer "1984" y "Un mundo feliz".

Me acuerdo porque me preguntó a ver si los teníamos.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Un libro bastante malo y cutre que se quedo en una tosca distopia para mongolicos. Huxley con un mundo feliz parece escrita ayer mismo comparada con la mongolada de Orwell.
> 
> Huxley es que se mea en la boca de Orwell y se sacude la ultima gota dd orin golpeando el.glande contra la frente de Orwell.
> 
> Mientras llevan 1984 a todas las escuelas ddl mundo, se olvidan de la distopia de Huxley, que esa si da miedo a las elites globalistas.



El de Orwell se ve que te jode porque deja al comunismo como lo que es, a la altura de la mierda.


----------



## Patito Feo (27 Ene 2022)

_Doblepensar_ es como compatibilizar todas las inmensas contradicciones que tiene la izquierda de salon y sentirse, además, con superioridad moral con los demás.

Doblepensar es como los sondicatos venden sistematicamente a los trabajadores que se esfuerzan en defender.

Ellos son asi. Les parecemos raros los "normales"


----------

